# Dawkins website banned in Turkey



## curry (Sep 22, 2008)

Από τους Times: 

 A Muslim creationist has succeeded in getting the website of leading atheist Richard Dawkins banned in Turkey after he complained that its contents were blasphemous.

Internet users living in Turkey are now subject to a court order which prohibits them from accessing the popular site richarddawkins.net . The court in Istanbul issued its judgement after author Adnan Oktar claimed Atlas of Creation, a book he has written which contests arguments on evolution, had been defamed on Dawkins' website. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ και στα ελληνικά από το in.gr.
Πληροφορίες για τον συγγραφέα του "Εγωιστικού Γονιδίου" στην wikipedia.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Διαβάζω από προχτές που έσκασε η υπόθεση διάφορες σελίδες σε σχέση με αυτή τη σαχλαμάρα. Ο κύριος Οκτάρ είναι λουλούδι. Η δική μας βιομηχανία παραμυθιών ωχριά μπροστά στις δικές του δραστηριότητες (ή τον ναρκισσισμό του — εδώ έχει τρεις σελίδες με φωτογραφίες του). Θα προσθέσω κάτω μερικούς συνδέσμους.

Μου έλεγε προ ημερών ο γιος μου ότι το Βατικανό αναγνώρισε τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης («είναι συμβατή με τη Βίβλο» είπαν, για την ακρίβεια). Να μια απόδειξη της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης, λοιπόν. Τα μυαλά του Βατικανού εξελίσσονται!



..................................
Φέρδερ ρίντινγκ:
Ιστότοπος του Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς
Στο φόρουμ πρέπει να γραφτείτε και είναι πολύ χασομέρι, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες σελίδες.

Για τη (φαινομενικά) γελοία αυτή υπόθεση:
Missing link: creationist campaigner has Richard Dawkins' official website banned in Turkey
Dawkins’ site coverage of the news
New Humanist has a poll: Should those of us who "believe" in evolution bother to give any time or the "oxygen of publicity" to creationists, or just ignore them?

Western front: While secularists sleep, well-funded creationists are on the march in Europe
Despite Overwhelming Evidence, Creationists Cling to Unreality

Στην Αμερική τα πανεπιστήμια αναγκάζονται να επιχειρηματολογούν για τη σημασία του αρχείου των απολιθωμάτων (fossil record) λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τους τη διαμάχη μεταξύ εξελικτιστών (evolutionists) και δημιουργιστών (creationists). 
(Το PDF του βιβλίου Evolution and the Fossil Record ίσως να μην μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε σ’ εκείνη τη σελίδα, αλλά υπάρχει εδώ. Συνοπτικό και καλογραμμένο.)

Η Εταιρεία American Association for Advancement of Science αναγκάζεται να κυκλοφορεί βιντεάκια όπως 



 με επιστήμονες να κάνουν «δηλώσεις νομιμοφροσύνης»: «πιστεύουμε στο Θεό αλλά πιστεύουμε και στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης». Ελπίζω όσοι πιστεύουν στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης και δεν πιστεύουν στο Θεό, να μη θεωρούνται αναξιόπιστοι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2008)

Πρόσφατα έβλεπα ντοκιμαντέρ στο Σκάι το οποίο παρουσιάζε ένα τύπο του οποίου το όνομα απώθησα από τη μνήμη μου, ο οποίος είναι δημιουργιστής (μη βαράτε!). Έχει φτιάξει λοιπόν ένα μουσείο για να υποστηρίξει τη θεωρία αυτή, στο οποίο συνυπάρχουν χρονολογικά άνθρωποι και δεινόσαυροι. Ραδιοχρονολόγηση; Τι είναι αυτό; Τρώγεται;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Από αυτή τη σελίδα με πολλές γελοιογραφίες σε βάρος των δημιουργιστών, αντιγράφω αυτήν:


----------



## curry (Sep 22, 2008)

Μα εντελώς!!!!


----------

